# 8526 won’t move forward/backward.



## 94NDTA (Mar 23, 2015)

In the middle of doing my driveway, my snowblower stopped being able to go foreword or backwards. The drive belt is still on, I double checked the traction drive clutch adjustment, that appears to be in order. When i engage the traction lever, the friction disc touches the drive plate assembly, if I move the drive plate assembly by hand, the tires move. I haven’t tried to run it with the inspection plate off to see because my kids are sleeping. Any ideas?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

is the drive belt loose? it is really about the only thing i can think of if there is no obvious issues with the friction disk or drive plate. the belt sounds like it is probably loose if you can move the drive plate with the engine off with the traction lever engaged.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

369


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine would do the same until I put on the baffle kit. Ariens used to send them for free. Worth a phone call.


----------



## 94NDTA (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s got to be it. I put it back together and it worked like a champ. There was a fair amount of snow on the snowblower that melted because we had some wicked cross winds. I will email them and see what they say. Thanks guys.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

94NDTA said:


> That’s got to be it. I put it back together and it worked like a champ. There was a fair amount of snow on the snowblower that melted because we had some wicked cross winds. I will email them and see what they say. Thanks guys.


I find that I have better luck with phone calls to cust service. Amazing what I have gotten for free by asking !


----------

